# 1 week into Pres BMQ



## mysteriousmind (26 May 2007)

Hey people, week off and here is an little overview of my week 

One week passed already, 3 to go, hard but not impossible.

Already 7 people has required to leave, I admit I have tough about it when I realised that my fitness level was not in shape enough

I have failed PT test, (darn Push up) I have Retest on June 01 and I WILL NOT FAIL IT

Not complicated, push up when entering class and when exiting classroom, Ill get to the gap that is missing.

Do not mess around, don't waste time. 

There are incredible people on my course. 

Valcartier cadet camp is far from the kitchen, hard and suffering for the feet when trying to get use to the good old mark III boots. but it is part of the game 

3h of drill a 30° C. under the sun, reminds me some good old memories.

Shower in the evening is the best gift you can offer yourself.

I finally had my gear issued to me... holly $@?& there are allot of it. 

Monday, Tuesday and wensday: First aid lesson.

June 4: we will have our weapon. I hope to be there to live it. 

Home this week end, If I would have to stay, I would, I'm not mad to have time home with the love of my life. 


I'll keep you updated soon.


----------



## PO2FinClk (26 May 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> One week passed already, 3 to go, hard but not impossible.



4 weeks BMQ? Am guessing it is a Reserve serial, someone may wish to enlighten me.

I recall not even being off for weekends for at least 5 weeks!


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 May 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> 4 weeks BMQ? Am guessing it is a Reserve serial, someone may wish to enlighten me.
> 
> I recall not even being off for weekends for at least 5 weeks!



Please read the thread title, the original poster answered your question.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (26 May 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> 4 weeks BMQ? Am guessing it is a Reserve serial, someone may wish to enlighten me.
> 
> I recall not even being off for weekends for at least 5 weeks!



Yeah, its a reserve serial. I did my bmq last may, and I was rq staff this may at the same place to watch the next bmq go through.  It felt kind of weird to watch them.


----------



## PO2FinClk (27 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Please read the thread title, the original poster answered your question.


My apologies, I read it as "present" BMQ, as in this time around versus Primary Reserve(PRes).


----------



## Mike Baker (27 May 2007)

Good going Mind! You can do it!


----------



## mysteriousmind (3 Jun 2007)

Hello again, week end off and here is a little overview of week #2

Harder then the first one, but again not impossible. 

1 was returned to unit because he could not stand pressure. 

Express test has been push back to June 6, making allot of push up so I won't fail. Lost 7 pounds so far,I'm about 30 pounds of getting to my objective of loosing 100 pounds in a year of less.

Do not mess around, don't waste time. 

I have completed with great success my first aid class...possibly one of the best score of the platoon. 

They never say in the adds that you would see allot of places...walking....

daily inspection is finally getting us to acceptable standards.

I love my evening shower...could not live with out it...I don't recall wearing a dry combat... 

drill, drill, drill, class, class class...days are passing so fast....then yet, sometimes it feels like passing so slow. 

Monday we will have our personal weapon. new challenge to live, instructor will be more demanding. 

I was so tired this week end... Friday I arrived home a 6h30; at 7h45 PM, I was sleeping until yesterday morning, I got up at 6 am (habit) and yesterday I was in bed at 9h45 PM and I got up at 7:00 AM

as I said in my previous post, I'll keep you updated soon.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the up-date Mind. Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## RHFC_moxness (3 Jun 2007)

Fun thread, thanks for posting Mind, I'm about to leave (in abut 3 hours) for my BMQ in Connaught, fun to read some stuff from people currently going through what I will be! You can do it man! Best of luck to you on your course!


----------



## safeboy43 (3 Jun 2007)

Excellent job mysteriousmind! Great to see you go through this with great self esteem. Best of luck to you


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Jun 2007)

Well, I'm now 3 weeks done in Pres BMQ, got 2 more to go (I know I had miss calculated the weeks) 

Like I said in my previous post, it is hard, and it will get harder, next week... shooting exam, gas chamber, etc...etc..

The platoon is getting moved to new quarters because the Reserve summer training facilities is opening Monday...so we will get to camp Vimy (also called camp vomit)

C7 drills are a good challenge...

Drink as much water as you can drink in your free time.

DO NOT mess out with timings.

If you think you are in shape...guess again...event those in my course who are much more in shape then me tend to say that they wish they were in better shape.

clean your stuff, help each other and set aside your little difference you could end up having with people in your section.

Getting good grades so far in class.

Sleep is a luxury I wish I had more available.

3 people left BMQ we are now 40 (started around 50)

Being Platoon senior is not fun.

If you want to get more exercise... try being the flagmen before the platoon when walking...you will end up running allot. 

if days could have 36 hours...I would still miss time to make sure I get everything right done.

Well...that's about it for now...ill post again later.

loosing 80 pounds or so since October...was a major advantage for the course...otherwise, I would not have been able to get so far.


----------



## goodform (10 Jun 2007)

That's a lot of weight loss, that takes motivation. Hope I do as well, just got word I was loaded for the july course, not overly prepared. Bash on Mind.


edit for typo


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jun 2007)

Keep it up Mind, you can "get 'er done"  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jun 2007)

Well well well, 

Week #4 into Pres BMQ done, 

18 pounds lost since the beginning (may 22nd)

We are now 39 and I doubt that we will see other people leaving unless they injured themselves. 

A major change, we moved to the Pres summer training camp in camp Vimy in Valcartier, welcome to the tent, the cot and the bugs and the dust.  ;D

Its *hot and Humid* in Valcartier these day, and frankly, I'm happy to have started my BMQ in may...living it in July would have been hotter then hell.

Water is the key...drink as much as possible when possible, otherwise, It will be harder on yourself.

Once again, respect your timing, Do what you have to do when you have to do it. Don't be a  lazy bum using the excuse well there are no inspection tomorrow, why bother... BIG MISTAKE, (Not done by me BTW)

Shooting range was way cool... a little long but, I guess its normal. I did OK did not have to re-shoot. 

Gas chamber is...a... not fun experience...ill do it again if I have to but...not fun to my humble opinion, I chocked while doing the decontamination drill...and panicked a little but our instructor were there to put us back on track. 

living in the modular tent is something I had forgot about...it is cool, 

Now what is up ahead? map and compass, radio com. Monday, and on tuesday-wensday-thursday its Field time (wouhou!!!!) and Friday...its a ending...parade, repport, evaluation...you all know the drill 

Like I said in most of my post, yes it is hard, yes I wish I was in better shape.

I have learned so much, then yet so little, I have meet some great people,


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jun 2007)

Glad your doing good Mind, keep it up!


----------



## slowmode (19 Jun 2007)

I'm GLad your doing good Mind. I start in 2 weeks and I am really nervous. But I am really determined to get passed it, anything that comes my way I will get passed it with all the power I have in me. I dont expect this summer to be an easy one. Its up to me to make it as easy as it can get by listening in class and to instructions.

GLAD YOUR OKAY MIND


----------

